# Gun Control?



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, saw that one too. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Gun control is being able to hit your target.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Next time do not take the photo lying down......  :mrgreen:


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hows this?









More better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Y'all....you wouldn't believe the "Stuff" I got stirred up on another forum! I was called names....some hated my posting of this pic....others were laughing...one guy was really offended while another member got banned for arguing and using the F bomb! Caution! enter at your own risk! WOW I need a beer!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Now I am standin up Cait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Gun Free Zones


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Blackhawkman said:


> Now I am standin up Cait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a long lay down. I hope it wasn't alcohol related.brokenimage


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Nope! Dang phone image rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

